# Like she was shot from a cannon...



## rip18 (Nov 3, 2012)

This chocolate looks like she's either being shot from a cannon or blasting off like a rocket!

Nikon D3, Nikkor 400 mm w/2x teleconverter, f/5.6, 1/1000th second, ISO 450, tripod, existing light, slight crop.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not a photog or whatever but that is a truly awesome shot. Nice job!


----------



## Shug (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot Rip, love them chocolate's.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 3, 2012)

cool pic!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2012)

She's stretched out for sure.  Fine action shot.

Hoss


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 6, 2012)

out standing shot, what 400mm lens the 2.8 ?


----------



## rip18 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.



pdsniper said:


> what 400mm lens the 2.8 ?



Yes, an old (pre VR) 400 mm f/2.8.  That wide-open aperture makes for more sure (but sure not fool proof!) focus tracking on those fast-moving dogs...


----------



## GAGE (Nov 6, 2012)

Great capture!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2012)

That's neat!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiful dog & pic!


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 13, 2012)

cool picture


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

labs are awesome in general.. to photograph one in action is even better! great photo!!


----------

